# Google- No cure for IBS, but plenty of treatment options - The Bryan Times (subscription)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*No cure for IBS, but plenty of treatment options*
*The Bryan Times (subscription)*
ROACH: I have been diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome*. However, the only time I am affected with multiple bowel movements, cramps and loose, watery stools is after breakfast and lunch. Do you have any ideas of why this could happen at these two *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

